# Supprimer un dossier vide



## Combo (4 Janvier 2006)

Salut!

J'utilise iTunes avec les AppleScripts de Doug Adams (http://www.dougscripts.com/itunes/) pour gérer ma bibliothèque, notamment le script Delete Selected Files pour supprimer mes doublons.

Le problème apparemment, c'est que les fichiers sont bien supprimés mais par leur dossier parent. Je me retrouve donc avec des dossiers vides qui me font perdre du temps durant mes opérations de sauvegarde notamment.

Je cherche donc un script qui me trouverais tous les dossiers vides ou dont le contenu serait égal à 0 octect. Si je pouvais intégrer ce script dans un processus Automator, ça serait top!

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## GrandGibus (7 Janvier 2006)

Voici un script shell qui te permet de supprimer tous les répertoires vides à partir d'un point donné (. en shell veut dire répertoire courant).


> find . -type d -empty -delete


Il ne reste donc plus qu'à copier les instructions et de jouer avec Automator... Toutes les fantaisies seront permises.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Septembre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Voici un script shell qui te permet de supprimer tous les répertoires vides à partir d'un point donné (. en shell veut dire répertoire courant).
> 
> Il ne reste donc plus qu'à copier les instructions et de jouer avec Automator... Toutes les fantaisies seront permises.




J'aimerais faire ce genre de manipulation, mais en compliquant un peu la donne.....

J'aimerais également supprimer des dossiers vides, mais ceux ci se trouve sur un autre ordi (PC), en réseau....... crois tu que cela soit possible ? Il s'agit d'un DD de sauvegarde unioquement, aucun dossier système; juste environs 6000 dossiers et sous dossiers

De plus, je ne suis pas franchement calé dans les scripts, les commandes terminal etc etc, donc si solution il y a, ce serait sympa de m'expliquer cela douuuuuucement ;-)

Merci 

à +


----------



## GrandGibus (13 Septembre 2006)

Vi vi... c'est probablement possible.

D'abord tu dois être connecté à ton ordi windows de sorte de faire un montage réseau (exemple smb). Pour ce, utilise le Finder, Aller > Se connecter au serveur... (pomme K).

Rentre l'url complète de la cible: smb://ip-windows/le-nom-du-partage

--> Tu obtiens un montage réseau. Dans le terminal, cela se traduira par la présence du montage dans le répertoire /Volumes...

Il ne te reste plus qu'à exécuter la ligne de commande citée au dessus, en changeant le point de départ des recherches du Find :rateau:


```
find /Volumes/chemin_du_montage -type d -empty -delete
```


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Vi vi... c'est probablement possible.
> 
> D'abord tu dois &#234;tre connect&#233; &#224; ton ordi windows de sorte de faire un montage r&#233;seau (exemple smb). Pour ce, utilise le Finder, Aller > Se connecter au serveur... (pomme K).
> 
> ...




```
rm -Rf /Volumes/chemin_du_montage/*
```
 perso si tu me branches un win$ c'est ce qui risque d'arriver 

attention malgr&#233; tout find peut prendre un certain temps
si le volume est gros


----------



## Arlequin (15 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> ```
> rm -Rf /Volumes/chemin_du_montage/*
> ```
> perso si tu me branches un win$ c'est ce qui risque d'arriver
> ...


 

qu'est ce qui risque d'arriver ? pas tout suivi là ....sorry :rose:


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2006)

Arlequin a dit:


> qu'est ce qui risque d'arriver ? pas tout suivi là ....sorry :rose:


en gros tatouille t'as fil&#233; la commande qu'il faut pour enlever tout les virus windows  





P.S.: essaye quand m&#234;me pas...


----------



## TangiB (31 Décembre 2007)

Concernant le sujet initial, j'essaye de me faire un script qui me supprimerai tous les dossiers vides de ma bibliothèque iTunes.
Seulement je n'y arrive ni avec Automator, ni avec AppleScript.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------

